# Other forums are not helpful!



## Mitsy

I have a hamster that was sneezing the other night so I was worried about her an I asked what could be wrong I also mentioned she has a patch where she has no fur growing anymore and asked for reasons why this could be. I also stated a vet is not an option right now and would like some home remedies that could help. I said that the fur problem happened in the summer an looked like it was getting better but now it doesn't. Also I said that for example raw honey and dark chocolate are things you can use to relieve and take away some infections with rats. 

And everyone's answers are you should really find a vet, I wouldn't want to keep me pets knowing I can't take them to a vet, vets are the only places you can get medication for. For the raw honey I don't think that would work for hamsters. ( I didn't ask if it would I used it as an example)

I can't stand that forum any longer that is their answer for everything. I like this one way more then any others at lest here people understand that when you can't take them to a vet to get their pet looked at we help them in finding an answer and solution either until they can get to a vet or until the problem is fixed for their rat or any pet. 

Forums that are stuck on going to a vet for everything drive me insane especially when you have clearly stated you can't.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy

Sense I am complaining about this forum I will add to what I had said after I started this thread.

Someone said if you give up a picture we might be able to help more please don't try any home remedies that are for rats with your hamsters most things rats can h e are poisonous to hamsters, if you give us your area we might be able to find a vet for you, 

I used the home remedies for rats as examples and never said I was going to use them for my hamsters I know they are different. In the very first post I put I said where the closest vet is for exotics is to me and that as if right now I can't afford it. I said that multiple times I even said I will find it my self because I only get the same answer. 

On this forum if its about a sick pet within 3-4 days there's lots of posts on it of people helping. I put the post on the hamster forum Saturday night and only got answers from three people saying I should take her to the vet the one answer I basically said I can't do in the beginning. 

Oh and the title was help hamster randomly started sneezing a lot and fur loss.

I don't understand the people on it they sent helpful in anyways like on the forum here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

I know this is off topic a bit, but did you find any help?

They really should chill out though. I've only owned hamsters as a kid but even now I never really thought they go to the vet...I don't know. Rats gerbils rabbits ferrets, I know about vet care. Mice and hamsters I just never considered and I consider myself an animal lover and health care advocate. That would discourage me so much. I know when I'm posting here when upset it is easy to feel like the worst person ever and want to rehome your rats to a rescue. I know it's extreme but it's easy to get discouraged rare to get encouraged. 

I hope your hammy gets well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy

Thanks, an that's what I feel like telling them. No I didn't get any help I'm still being told to take her to a vet and that there is no home remedies of any kind for hamsters because vets have medication and know what their doing..... The forum before has me crying because they made me feel like the worst hamster owner ever because I tried introducing to Syrian hamsters together not thinking they don't get along because on of my girls lived with her mother with no problem. They made me feel like I shouldn't own them. I never left them alone together I was on my bed with my hands basically around both of them while they sniffed each other. I felt attacked on that forum and I still do even with a topic that is important that I need an answer to not to take her to the vet like I was told and I said I can't do. 

If you wanted to try to help me I would appreciate it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy

Also I have had hamsters sense I was four I am 17 now and this is the first hamster to ever have something like this happen. I didn't think much of a vet for them anyways considering they are considered a child pet. Honestly I don't see her being bothered by it or anything changing with her not having the fur there it's been that way for a whole but I asked them to see if there was an answer they could give me or something I could look out for or do for her incase it did change an something went wrong. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

You really aren't. Those are the kind of people that make me stick to "safe" pets that I know tons about. I probably would've messed up the Syrian thing as well because they are kept in huge groups at pet stores. Sigh. I realize for liability and safety reasons you should always recommend a professional, but I'm sure it's like rats where some thigs we are overtly familiar with. 

Anyway. I love googling. Have you read these? Colds and respiratory. Think last link probably is best bet, not first. http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/hamsters/a/hamsterhealth.htm
http://www.hammysworld.com/index.php?p=cold
http://www.hamster-club.com/health.asp

Fur
http://animals.pawnation.com/mean-hamster-bald-1490.html
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071031150851AAmPyPn


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy

I think it might be a gland problem or stress relate because my two hamsters are side by side but in different cages and the patch didn't show up till after they were out of the cage together also the bald patch is in a gland area she doesn't have anything else him g in or different in my room and her cage. 

This right here that I read from someone on the forum really got to me after explaining again for the millionth time it felt about not being able to take her to the vet.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

Ugh. Nothing in hamster care even says vet. I'm not sure my vet would know how to see them. 
Rats say vets all over everything. 

I wonder if they know they are die hard?

I'm going to see what else I can find. I can only assume hamsters aren't so fragile as to drop dead with raw honey...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

may use 'Carbo veg.' or 'Arsenicum album' as homeopathic remedies, always under expert homeopathic veterinary guidance.
Baytril also came up in research. It may be worth calling your vet for a phone opinion if you are comfortable. They should be understanding enough. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy

Haha mine love it the one with our a skin problem took the spoon from me I was using to give her honey with and hid it in her cage.

Thanks for helping  and I know when ever I search something for hamsters it doesn't say that I should go to a vet or ask a vet but if I search something for rats even for a small thing like a scratch the word vet is somewhere in there.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

I found this which also might help http://www.merckmanuals.com/petheal...orders_and_diseases_of_hamsters.html#v3227962


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy

Out*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy

Thanks  it is helpful I think it's from stress now because there's nothing else but a little bit of peach fuzz fur and no other symptoms at all.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## September

I'm not trying to attack or offend you, but syrians _are _solitary, and they will fight to the death in almost no time. And yes, they need to go the vet. So do mice, for that matter. I'm not sure why you think Rats are the only pocket pets that need vets?

Maybe it is from stress, in which case you should move the cages apart from each other. Like I said, they're solitary animals.

And the person in the post you screenshotted was being very polite.

ETA: "help hamster randomly started sneezing a lot and fur loss"

Replace the word hamster with rat and people here would say take it to the vet.


----------



## Grawrisher

Mitsy said:


> I think it might be a gland problem or stress relate because my two hamsters are side by side but in different cages and the patch didn't show up till after they were out of the cage together also the bald patch is in a gland area she doesn't have anything else him g in or different in my room and her cage.
> 
> This right here that I read from someone on the forum really got to me after explaining again for the millionth time it felt about not being able to take her to the vet.
> View attachment 88977
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


"Everyone on here can take their hamster to the vet" well shoot that seems like a very elitist place, I don't want to go there ever (even though I CAN take my pets to the vet, I just really dislike "holier than thou" attitudes


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

It was not that I don't think they deserve vets. I was simply commenting that it isn't something you come across even in doing diligent research. Like I said, "I had never thought of it". 

Actually, when I read about it I had thought about what we'd recommend if it was for rats. We'd probably suspect barbering or mites, and recommend olive oil and toys. We'd also say to give the rat dark chocolate maybe raw honey, and would ask about the bedding, environment, and diet. Just sneezes we probably wouldn't be overtly worried and would recommend waiting to see whats-what.


----------



## Voltage

I didn't even realize hampsters could be taken to the vet. 
And I agree, usually you post to find out what's wrong or if there is anything else you need to do or if there is an effective way to treat said ailment without having to spend an arm and a leg

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy

Voltage said:


> I didn't even realize hampsters could be taken to the vet.
> And I agree, usually you post to find out what's wrong or if there is anything else you need to do or if there is an effective way to treat said ailment without having to spend an arm and a leg
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Exactly and the whole time I just wanted basically to know if anyone knew what it could possibly be obviously a vet would know but if they would have helped me find an answer or at lest give me an opinion that would have been a lot more helpful then being told I should take it to the vet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy

September said:


> I'm not trying to attack or offend you, but syrians _are _solitary, and they will fight to the death in almost no time. And yes, they need to go the vet. So do mice, for that matter. I'm not sure why you think Rats are the only pocket pets that need vets?
> 
> Maybe it is from stress, in which case you should move the cages apart from each other. Like I said, they're solitary animals.
> 
> And the person in the post you screenshotted was being very polite.
> 
> ETA: "help hamster randomly started sneezing a lot and fur loss"
> 
> Replace the word hamster with rat and people here would say take it to the vet.


I know that but the fact that they told me I shouldn't have a hamster is rude that's one a few told me.

Even in the thread I made about the fur loss and sneezing I got no help what so ever other them being told to take her to the vet sense there's many common things that could cause it. 

I never got a single suggestion just told to take her to the vet or that I should look harder for one. 

That post is only one of many that was the same answer from others that I should take her to the vet. When in the first place I said I couldn't afford or get there.

I though of hamsters needing vets for serious things like them not being able to breath them suddenly going down hill them getting hurt but not over a missing patch of fur before I knew what it was or what it could be.

I can't move my hamsters away from each other they are in separate cages bars and plastic separate them. I don't know what else I can do for it not to be stressful for her my other hamster isn't bothered in the lest and she doesn't seem to be bothered either. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaguar

I am usually fairly pro-vet. Vet care is absolutely a necessary responsibility as a pet owner. Doesn't matter if it's a hamster or a horse. 

However, I do disagree with rushing your animal to the vet for every single little thing that goes wrong. I certainly wouldn't rush my rat to the vet if it was sneezing and sniffling a little. I also have no problem with suggesting some home remedies when peoples' animals are ill and they are low on money, waiting to see a vet, or it's just something minor they want to try to treat at home first. Telling them "go to a vet" when they simply can't or aren't willing to is going to hurt more than help.

You do have to remember that a lot of pet forums have to deal with people signing up and posting about their severely ill or dying animal.... how much they love them, don't want them to be in pain, want to know how to help them and make them better... BUT they can't take it to a vet because they have no money and their mom won't take them and so on and so on. There's nothing home remedies can do at that point. You can't cure severe respiratory disease with cuddles and chocolate. It's heartbreaking for everyone involved when vets are an afterthought.


----------



## Mitsy

Jaguar said:


> I am usually fairly pro-vet. Vet care is absolutely a necessary responsibility as a pet owner. Doesn't matter if it's a hamster or a horse.
> 
> However, I do disagree with rushing your animal to the vet for every single little thing that goes wrong. I certainly wouldn't rush my rat to the vet if it was sneezing and sniffling a little. I also have no problem with suggesting some home remedies when peoples' animals are ill and they are low on money, waiting to see a vet, or it's just something minor they want to try to treat at home first. Telling them "go to a vet" when they simply can't or aren't willing to is going to hurt more than help.
> 
> You do have to remember that a lot of pet forums have to deal with people signing up and posting about their severely ill or dying animal.... how much they love them, don't want them to be in pain, want to know how to help them and make them better... BUT they can't take it to a vet because they have no money and their mom won't take them and so on so on. There's nothing home remedies can do at that point. You can't cure severe respiratory disease with cuddles and chocolate. It's heart breaking for everyone involved when vets are an afterthought.


 D
Exactly but I want to know what it could be before rushing her to the vet or seeing if there's something I can try before taking her and they still are not helpful I still don't have an answer from any body from the forum other then what I have already said.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

This is why when I have problems with my other pets I just use the "other animal" portion of this thread, most users on here have more than just rats

Other forums just aren't helpful, I once asked in the fish forums how the wen on a ranchu develops over time...it took me a week to basically get "it might it might not"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere

I always like to have a idea of what's wrong in the first place before going to the vet. In my experience, with pocket pets you have to tell the vet what you think is wrong and be informed about the possible solutions to get anywhere with them... or at least with the vet I took my rats to originally. =/ She wasn't particularly helpful, though she was very knowledgeable. She just didn't bother to explain anything to me, so I decided to always be as informed as I could before even _thinking _about going to the vet. 

She didn't even tell me that the ONLY reason she didn't prescribe antibiotics to Silver was because I had said it was _possible _Silver was pregnant (since I had gotten her from Petsmart only three days prior to the vet trip). I was under the impression she thought Silver didn't _need _meds. =/ Ugh, makes me so angry to think that I didn't get Silver any antibiotics for over a MONTH after that because of it. >.< Since then, I've avoided going to the vet unless I _absolutely _know what to expect so that I won't be bamboozled again. Thankfully I haven't had to see a vet since April when Bartok had to get stitches after being viciously attacked by another rat. We went to a different vet for that who was much nicer and more helpful. I'll probably go to him next time I need a vet since the vet closer to me isn't very... helpful. =/ She's a good vet, but never explains stuff to me. >.< I can't deal with people like that. Give me information or I'm taking my money and going elsewhere. Excuse me for wanting to know exactly why you are or aren't giving my pet medication. 

But I digress, lol. Good luck with your hamster! I wish I could help, but I've only researched hamsters a bit and have never had one (though I might in the future).


----------



## Rat Daddy

The issue is simple... Rat Forum is actually a very special place. It can be disorderly and we have our fair share of disagreements but overall it's very open and allows for many personal opinions.

Most sites actually have a very firm policy, strictly enforced, that isn't printed in their guidelines!

I once posted a health question on a Rat Nazi sight... it seemed innocuous to me and very concerning... whenever Fuzzy Rat swam in the lake she would dribble pee for three days afterwards, later I found the same thing happened when she got too cold. I was looking for some basic health advise...

I got nearly 100 replies before the Admins closed the thread....

1) There are no rats that swim in lakes. Shoulder rats don't exist! They never existed and there will never be one! I was flamed for even suggesting that Fuzzy Rat ever existed. (not entirely useful... but I already knew better)

2) Rats need to live in huge cages called nations and should never be let out anywhere for more than a very brief time and only after everything is rat proofed and the rat is closely supervised... (again not useful to a shoulder rat trainer)

3) I was a monster for hand raising and training a single rat and Fuzzy Rat would become terminally depressed and brain damaged no matter how much time she spent with us. (not entirely awful advise and it might have made for a solid suggestion If I weren't working full time 24 x 7 on training one amazing rat and a second one would have been a distraction that might have gotten both killed, but again it didn't go to my question)

4) All rats scent mark... (true but Fuzzy Rat only had the dribbling problem after swimming and getting cold... so not applicable)

5) And the all time most useful advise... Fuzzy Rat was a feeder rat and as such she was defective genetic junk and her problems were not even worth considering. And I was evil for supporting an evil industry with my $2.49. And lastly that it was impossible to rescue a feeder rat from a feeder bin because that is where they belong... In short, I should feed my true shoulder rat to a snake. (The problem never got better or worse, I never had it with another rat, so it might have had something to do with Fuzzy Rat's genetics... still, I never considered feeding Fuzzy Rat to a snake and took offense to their conclusion.)

My thoughtful well reasoned and polite reply (given the circumstances and with all of the profanity deleted before posting) was deleted in under 5 minutes and the thread was closed.

In all fairness, I got a PM from someone in the UK that told me that they also had a shoulder rat and that I should never mention it online. (not everyone there was a Rat Nazi, but everyone was cowering in submission) But in reality, how could I even ask the question without using the word 'lake'? I couldn't very well say I had a lake in my free range room.

OK, so I was new to the internet rat universe and I didn't realize how few true shoulder rats there were in the world... and how little help there is available when your shoulder rat gets larval ticks or eats a poison mushroom... but I never expected to get flamed from other rat owners! 

So now years later... there are no true shoulder rats like Fuzzy Rat or Max on most other sites, and no shoulder rat trainers to give advise from their unorthodox experiences. And as Fuzzy Rat was the rat founder of Immersion, based on communication, there is no Immersion there either and rats are still being PTS or neutered needlessly, and people are using outdated methods to actually screw up their rats... One day rat socialization only exists on Rat Forum. 

You see, the Rat Nazis think that the only way to stay in "power" is to speak and march in lockstep. Anything new or different will bring their world crashing down. The almighty rat experts have decreed that feeder rats are junk, that pet shop rats need to rot in pet shops, that shoulder rats don't exist, that only certain cages are correct, that rats _always _need to be kept in groups and that health problems someone doesn't have an official quick fix for, must always be referred to a vet. I might add that for the most part rats are seen as un-intellegent animals not capable of communicating or thinking independently beyond seeking food and shelter.

There have very likely been several special rats like Fuzzy Rat that broke stereotypes, lead amazing lives and left behind a legacy of knowledge and understanding and could have changed the way people see rats.. And the Rat Nazis most probably squashed them so that they wouldn't start people thinking independently.

Don't bother getting frustrated with Rat or even Hamster Nazis, just be glad for Rat Forum where serious, open minded, real rat (and hamster) experts aren't afraid to help you. I'm not even surprised to see good people offering advise on this rant thread.

I suppose that's my contribution to this rant, I can't help with the hamster.


----------



## NuclearMuse

Well I do have to say, Rat Daddy, your stories ARE so amazing that I don't blame some silly people for being skeptical.  But I agree; Rat Forum is a unique place, and I find most other forums to be really lacking...

I posted on a cat forum asking about diet because there's a lot of really conflicting/confusing information out there (as I had a stray kitten pretty much literally jump into my arms), and got like 4 replies (and one of them was me) that were all pretty unhelpful. :/

I DO remember my mom taking my dwarf hamster, Tubby (who was an exercise wheel nut and was ironically skinny ), to the vet when she got a growth in her ear when I was in middle school. Looking back I don't think that vet knew jack about hamsters, and it's probably even harder to find one that knows about hamsters than it is to find one who knows about rats since I feel like MOST rat people understand the need to bring a rat to the vet so there's a market for rat vets, but a lot of people that own hamsters see them as disposeable because they're a $10 pet for their kid.  In fact, I get pretty unsatisfied with vets in general. Most of them don't seem to bother to stay very current. It could just be the area I'm in, but it's frustrating when I know more about something than my vet does.

I can't help with the hamster either but I just wanted to throw my two cents in. xD I hope you find out the cause though! Could the sneezing be an allergy to something new in the air?  And the only think I can think of for the baldness would be mites? You could probably find out if revolution is safe for hamsters from an exotic vet and treat them just to see if anything changes. *shrug*


----------



## Rat Daddy

I admit... I was there, I actually knew Fuzzy Rat first hand and lived with her and traveled with her and I have photos and videos of her and sometimes I doubt my own memories. Half of the time I was in disbelief while I was watching her do the things she did with my own eyes. There are actually lots more photos and vids I might post some day.

I realize that back then few people had ever seen a photo of a true shoulder rat being a true shoulder rat... but it was the viciousness of the attack that dumbfounded me. If someone had a doubt, Fuzzy Rat was still alive then and I could easily have taken a photo or made a video and posted it, instead they flamed me and locked down the tread so I couldn't post a pic. 

It's not that certain people didn't believe, actually I honestly think that some of them knew very well that shoulder rat existed, it just served them badly if word got out and their methods and practices got challenged.

Imagine, if someone writes that they have 30 years of experience and there is no such thing as a true shoulder rat and then someone posts a video of a true shoulder rat swimming in a lake with a bunch of kids... I actually have a clip of Fuzzy Rat swimming with my daughter and climbing up on a raft and one of her leading us back to the car from the playground. And it's something the Rat Nazis would never want anyone to see.


----------

